# Aluminum Dump Bed



## DIG'EM (Jan 24, 2001)

Ive got a f450. would like an aluminum dump bed,with a telescopic hoist help me out.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Well there is a guy over in princton ,Ma that custom make dump beds most on fords that I hav seen I think that his web site is www.road-craft.com shows you alot of bodies all out of alumminum.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

EBY also makes aluminum bodies. I beleive they are a livestock equipment company, but I have a 8'x8' flatbed with scissors hoist. It is a nice unit.
Smith also makes a stainless unit that I believe is telescoping.
I saw one at the Big E fair on 9-29-01
Dino


----------



## DIG'EM (Jan 24, 2001)

what do you think the price on an aluminum bed is . what do you think the weight difference will be ?


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I never priced one but I just got a price on an 8' airflow body steel with all the equipment needed for it to dump installed and painted for $4,400 now alluminum I would think would be more so I would take aguess and say $600-$1,000 more than the steel body that I just quoted.As far as wieght they are about 600Lb lighter I think.Best think to do would be to call your local truck bodie distributer for more percise answers then you will get better pricing and options for it.


----------

